# Armado de Cables de desbloqueo y usb



## AntaresX

Saludos, queria saber si me pueden a armar cables de desbloqueo a partir de los cables de datos para celulares. Los cables de datos son usb y los de desbloqueo serial, quiero saber si se puede armar un adaptador COM--USB hembra o readaptar un cable de datos. Muchas gracias


----------



## acticel

si me decis para que cels con gusto te ayudo salu2


----------



## AntaresX

Los que estoy buscando es del motorola v300, o toda la serie vxxx, no consigo nisiquiera la configuracion de los pines, ni tampoco soft, tengo de box universales, nokia y alcatel y estoy viendo con eso de armar uno para el motorola, pero necesito ayuda de un experto. Gracias


----------



## acticel

el problema es que para v300 solo se puede trabajar con esmart clip nada free por el momento nada sw nada de pin out nada  lo ciento no te puedo ayudar  pero con otros cels con todo gusto tengo de todo un poco salu2


----------



## AntaresX

Si tenes el plano del smart clip o algun link de un clon me podrias colaborar?


----------



## esmat

Lo ke necesito saber es si me puedes ayudar con el armado del cable de datos para flashear los celulares, ya que en la otra seccion dice que por ser ilegal no lo ponen pero haciendole unas modificaciones al cable se le puede hacer funcionar para flasheo, tambien me gustaria saber si tienes el diagrama pra armar el dongle terminator.

Gracias y no dudando de tu ayuda te anticipo las gracias.


----------



## mike_570

esmat dijo:
			
		

> Lo ke necesito saber es si me puedes ayudar con el armado del cable de datos para flashear los celulares, ya que en la otra seccion dice que por ser ilegal no lo ponen pero haciendole unas modificaciones al cable se le puede hacer funcionar para flasheo, tambien me gustaria saber si tienes el diagrama pra armar el dongle terminator.
> 
> Gracias y no dudando de tu ayuda te anticipo las gracias.



Yo tengo el esquema del terminator... dime como hago y te lo mando


----------



## Peste

hola a todos........alguien sabe como armar un cable de datos para alcatel ot331?


----------



## JANDRES_COOL

acticel dijo:
			
		

> si me decis para que cels con gusto te ayudo salu2


Quiubo viejo.....   solo le queria pedir un favor... es que a mi me gusta todo lo que tiene que ver con celulares, he hecho varios trabajos en esto.. pero ahora me encuentro varado porque no he podido armar el cable de desbloqueo para el nokia 1100 y el programa adecuado para el diseño del cable,  si me pudiera ayudar con esto le agradezco mucho....  nos podriamos ayudar.. tengo mucho material unlock.. que le podria interesar... ayudeme y hablamos... 

atte. jandres_cool


----------



## cowboybebop

tengo un 3300 y nesecito subirle fotos por cuanto me hace uno


----------



## tanderbird

Saludos, queria saber si me pueden a armar cables de los cables de datos USB para celulares MC60


----------



## cerouno

hola  .. mem gustaria saber si slguien puede ayudarme  a el armado de data cables  sagem xt  y algunos otros  .. los mismos deben ser seriales..
 desde ya agradezco su tiempo
 saudos
 Pablini


----------



## pincho01

cerouno dijo:
			
		

> hola  .. mem gustaria saber si slguien puede ayudarme  a el armado de data cables  sagem xt  y algunos otros  .. los mismos deben ser seriales..
> desde ya agradezco su tiempo
> saudos
> Pablini




Acá te dejo un enlace que te puede ayudar... en tu tarea...

http://pinouts.ru/data/sagem_cable_pinout.shtml

y este donde se te indica los pin-out del sagem:

http://pinouts.ru/data/sagem_9xx_pinout.shtml

espero que te sirva de algo...


----------



## esmat

Lamentablemente yo no tengo el diagrama no me lo pasaron sino con mucho gusto.


----------



## DARFER

mike_570 dijo:
			
		

> esmat dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo ke necesito saber es si me puedes ayudar con el armado del cable de datos para flashear los celulares, ya que en la otra seccion dice que por ser ilegal no lo ponen pero haciendole unas modificaciones al cable se le puede hacer funcionar para flasheo, tambien me gustaria saber si tienes el diagrama pra armar el dongle terminator.
> 
> Gracias y no dudando de tu ayuda te anticipo las gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tengo el esquema del terminator... dime como hago y te lo mando
Hacer clic para expandir...



     8)  8)  8) estoy interesado por el esquema del terminator si me lo puedes facilitar estaria agradecido mi correo es   dariofernandoxx@hotmail.com gracias de antemano por la tensión y la ayuda


----------



## Spectrejos

Hola yo tengo problemas con el cable de datos para el siemens q es el diagrama de Li-ion con protocolo RS232 tengo un siemens c65 al diagrama le agregue dos resistencias de 15k entre los pines 5 y 7 y 2 es decir 5 a 2 y 7 a 2 cada union va una resistencia de 15k ...esto debido a que es una modificacion para que el cell lo reconosca como DCA 500 ... el problema es que a veces si lo reconoce y otras no... en lugar del Max232 estoy usando el MAX232 CPE no se si se debera a eso y como no encontre los 4 condensadores de 10uF a 16 V estoy usando 2 de 10uF a 25v min y 2 de 10 a 16 que pude conseguir...me gustaria una ayudita porfa... sera que el problema esta en el Puerto com, o seran las tensiones en el circuito, ? si se puediera alimentar externamente me gustaria saber como !!!


----------



## meledu

hola chicos quisiera saber si alguien sabe como desbloquear el sonyericsson t290


----------



## DARFER

yo tengo el diagrama ya hice la baquela ya la solde pero por Dioossssssssssss donde se encuantra un cristal de 14.78mhz en el valle del cauca no lo encuentro no si se afuera e bogotA NO LO SE SI ALGUIEN LO TIENE ME CONTACTA POR ESTE MEDIO HA Y ESTOY EN EL FORO DE "DISEÑ DEL TERMINATOR DONGLE" SUERTE


----------



## gsusluyo

hola gente soy nuevo en esto soy un estudiante de peru me gustria que me ayudaran a buscar información (en ingles o español) acerca de como construir un cable de datos para el siemens c65 que tengo y ademas quisiera saber mas acerca de mi equipo usualmente no estoy conectado a internet pero hare el esfuerzo lo que hago es descargar manuales y eso 
pero soy nuevo en lo que es celulares mi verdadera ocupacion es el desarrollo web por ahi puedo ayudar a alguienBYE Gsus


----------



## d2274

Hola Amigo del foro . Todavia soy nuevo aqui y te pediria por favor si me puedes enviar el Terminator ya que lo estoy buscando hace tiempo.
Desde ya muchas gracias y ya sabes lo que necesites de elctronica y si puedo ayudarte aqui estoy, no dudes en consultar.


----------



## nehu

almensaje anterior le adjunto este archivo que explica como hacer un cable de datos para los celulares nokia. este cable solo sirve para modificar ciertas cosas, pero no para flashear (reprogramar) el cel. si alguno sabe o descubre la modificacion agradeceria me faciliten la información. muchas gracias


----------



## chavesangel

Hola necesito el plano para armar un cable de conexión entre la pc y un Kyocera phantom,  se  que es un cable usb y que tambien nececito un sof para poder usarlo. Desde ya muchisimas gracias , Angel.


----------



## dante

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me interesaria saber si alguien me puede mandar el diagrama de armado de cables de datos de celulares. no los quiero desbloquear solamente quiero transmitir datos. los modelos que tengo son nokia 3220 pantech 1410 y samsung x495.
desde ya les estoy muy agradecidos. y espero una pronta respuesta


----------



## Heros

quisiera saber si algunoi tien los soft para usar el usb dej motorola v300 por tengo el usb y los sof no los perdis sin queres dese ya muchas gracias


----------



## firefox33

Hola man ya tengo los planos haber si puedes hacerlos aquí los publique

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6665.html

si se puede hacer entonces lo asemos revísenlos


----------



## MORK

JANDRES_COOL dijo:
			
		

> acticel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si me decis para que cels con gusto te ayudo salu2
> 
> 
> 
> Quiubo viejo.....   solo le queria pedir un favor... es que a mi me gusta todo lo que tiene que ver con celulares, he hecho varios trabajos en esto.. pero ahora me encuentro varado porque no he podido armar el cable de desbloqueo para el nokia 1100 y el programa adecuado para el diseño del cable,  si me pudiera ayudar con esto le agradezco mucho....  nos podriamos ayudar.. tengo mucho material unlock.. que le podria interesar... ayudeme y hablamos...
> 
> atte. jandres_cool
Hacer clic para expandir...



hola, solo te cuento que el nok 1100 no se desbloquea por cable. sino por codigos, lo que no recuerdo es que nombre tenia el programa pero busca en google que te va aparecer.
es una calculadore con la que poniendo el imei ( creo que se consigue apretando #60#)te calcula el codigo de activacion.
bueno era solo para eso yo desbloquie uno mio asi que te oriento por donde tenes que buscar.perdòn que no puedo ser mas exacto pero lo hice hace tiempo y no recuerdo con presicion que programa era  .....calculator .pero no recuerdo.
mucha suerte y espero que te ayude esta data.


----------



## non_scio

he intentado armar un cable que se ve en la siguiente direccion:
http://www.laneros.com/showpost.php?p=1091542&postcount=225
pero mi cable DCU11 es diferente a lo que se ve en ese url y las conexiones no tiene cables para reconocerlos quiera que me indiquen como debo hacer esa conexion con la galleta que tengo, ahi les dejo las imagenes del circuito que tengo, espero que me ayuden.
Gracias



[/img]


----------



## aldo0203

hola muchachos soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera q me ayuden. compre un celular HTC s411 pero no me dieron con el cable de datos no se si alguien tiene un plano o si me podría ayudar ha hacer el cable de datos tiene una entrada de 12 pines.. gracias


----------



## dgg006

Acabo de hacer el cable DKU-2 (USB) con el circuito de este foro. Esoy seguro de que esta bien armado porque lo repase 1 y 1000 veces. No pude comprar el diodo 1N4148 (no venden diodos en donde vivo), pero al final lo encontre en un aparatejo que tenia en casa. El problema es que cuando conecto mi 6103 o el 6101, la PC no me lo reconoce y me dice Dispositibo Desconosido, y el celular hace como si estubiera el auricular-manos libres conectado.

En que pude haber fallado?
Busque en internet y supuestamente este cable soporta este modelo de telefono


----------



## will0214

saludos, estoy en mis comiensos en la conexión y decodificación de celulares y si alguien ma pudiera ayudar en la construcción de una cable USB y data cable para un Motorola V60G me vendría de maravillas, si alguien tiene el pinout de este cell se lo agradecería también.

ayudenme por favor, gracias.


----------



## jacofito

tienen  algun   plano  para  un cable usb para nokia 6020   quiero  ahorrarme  unos  $$$$   ya  que  supongo tener  todo el material requerido en  casa    bueno  amigos del foro   ojala  me  puedan ayudar


----------

